# Second edit of my skate movie



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi everyone 
The second edit of my skate video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHGkdFYDQKg
Please see it and post


----------



## captobvious (Nov 15, 2010)

Not bad, which one was you? Did you edit the vid on FreeBSD?


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 15, 2010)

I love this sort of thing. I'd like to see more if u have them. I love skateboarding.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 15, 2010)

> Not bad, which one was you? Did you edit the vid on FreeBSD?


I was the skater  Created on FreeBSD with Kdenlive 


> I love this sort of thing. I'd like to see more if u have them. I love skateboarding.


This is my first video a lot of years ago:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGSybr_xMa8
This is when I left hospital after too much time, cause of a painful bail. Also ~2-3 years ago.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmj8xTm2KfQ


----------



## klanger (Nov 15, 2010)

Movie is nice, but the music aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 15, 2010)

Is that any kind of epidemy?  A lot of people said me about the song  I wanted something different. The most skate videos have punk, metal. I said to try something else. Also is not the final edit


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 16, 2010)

Does this mean your kdenlive/MOV problems are solved? Was that reported in the topic(s) you opened?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 16, 2010)

My problems with kdenlive solved. I played with flags and kdenlive worked. For Mov files, problem exist. Still a lot of my files are damaged. But I found a way to create this video. I download the previous edit of my video on Full HD, cut the clips of the movie on kdenlive, I used mute for video and also copy the damaged videos and keep from them only the sound. Clips from my first video edit, without sound or / and on slow motion are the completely damaged where no video or sound work. So I keep them muted as they where on my first video. This was a patented witch is not the best but at least worked for now.


----------



## phospher (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice! Glad to see another fellow skater into FreeBSD too.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 19, 2010)

*How many skaters are here???*
Now really I have a big curiosity


----------



## Pushrod (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice work on the video, and on the skating itself! I like the scenes in the shopping mall.

I think what you need to do is keep skating, land a deal with DC Shoes to sponsor you, and then convince them that FreeBSD is essential to your performance, and that they need to donate to the project.


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 20, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> *How many skaters are here???*
> Now really I have a big curiosity



Does playing tony hawk count? =)


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 21, 2010)

Why not? Yeap  But still prefer ea skate 3 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5mJd6opZ30&feature=related


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 21, 2010)

I skated a bit as a kid(in the 80's). Not like you and your friends( I can only wish) =)

I put together a board about a decade ago and spent a couple summers with it at the local park. The modern boards are so much lighter than they where in my youth. Put some nice bones swiss bearings on there as well. Wish they had those back then as well.

It is a wonderful and healthy way to spend time away from the computer. I also miss the agility my body felt during that time period. I may just have get back into it after this winter.

I do like to live vicariously though. so keep posting the vids!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 21, 2010)

> It is a wonderful and healthy way to spend time away from the computer.


 I agreeeee


----------



## klanger (Nov 21, 2010)

How about this?







Anyone?


----------



## fronclynne (Nov 22, 2010)

Get
Off
My
Lawn


----------



## manilaboy1vic (Nov 25, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> *How many skaters are here???*
> Now really I have a big curiosity



I occasionally roll around.. I am too old now, it hurts when I go down. (37 years old)

I can easily still knock out Tre flips, switch flips, nollie flips.. 

No rails for me..  There are a lot of skate parks with pools here in Southern California.  My favorite is by my house.  The Volcom Park in Costa Mesa.  They have a mini bowl and a big bowl.  The Mini is so fun,  you can really get cruising in that thing.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't love to see skate on mini but I love doing on them  Rails are my passion


----------

